# Bands You're Embarrassed you Listen Too



## Fernin (Aug 31, 2013)

It happens every now and then, that one song comes on and you dig it, but then someone else comes into the room and you quickly slap pause, next, or turn the volume down lest someone hear you listening to THAT music. They're the songs and bands you love, but that you're always embarrassed when someone catches you listening to them. So why not share for the giggles, what music do you like, but you're embarrassed about it anyways. X3


Top two for me that come of the top of my head are....


Deathstars. A gothy somewhat industrial band with a singer who has NO business having the voice he does. Wether or not the band is a parody or not is something of an object of opinion as the band members have never answered one way or the other themselves. How old you are might decide which side of that line you fall on. None the less, despite their campy lyrics and aesthetics, I adore their music. Imagine if Marilyn Manson and Daniel Davey produced My Chemical Romance and you'd probably have Deathstars.

[yt]WpQ8HekoWWg[/yt]

[yt]TlhbrEMX7mM[/yt]


The second big one is easily Lady Gaga. Why? Well... Hell. Honestly I don't even know why I like her music, I just do. @@

[yt]niqrrmev4mA[/yt]

[yt]pco91kroVgQ[/yt]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm not actually embarrassed about anything I listen to currently (and I recently got Careless Whisper by George Michael on my iPod.)
however I would be embarrassed about Lady Gaga if I listened to her, so erm.. Kudos for for admitting that.


----------



## Conker (Aug 31, 2013)

I dislike the idea of the guilty pleasure and all that. I like the music I like for whatever reason.

That being said, my friends don't need to know about my MLP playlist, my Taylor Swift music, or that new Kelly Clarkson album I picked up.

And the Internet constantly wants to shame me for listening to Nickelback for whatever reason. 

My music library consists of mostly rock, hard rock, and metal, so when people do find out I have some shitty bubblegum pop as well, they give me funny looks. It doesn't belong, but ti's so catchy and fun to listen to.

Edit: Not gonna lie, that first Deathstars song was pretty cool. The vocals might take some getting used to, but I could see myself buying an album from those guys.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 31, 2013)

Conker said:


> Edit: Not gonna lie, that first Deathstars song was pretty cool. The vocals might take some getting used to, but I could see myself buying an album from those guys.



Basically how my fondness of them started. X3 They're not bad all in all, and they do indeed have few gems here and there. Plus their style swings song to song, which is always a plus for me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

Imogen Heap.

[video=youtube;iqjWodek8ZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqjWodek8ZM[/video]

Fuck.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 31, 2013)

Parry Gripp.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 31, 2013)

I like Deathstars, but I don't hide that.

Usually the things would qualify aren't whole bands, but just single songs of theirs. Some examples are certain things by Linkin Park, Disturbed, Hoobastank, and shit I just basically listened to in high school.

There are a few Anberlin songs I like, but only on road trips for some reason. And they're like... Christian emo? Or something? I remember I had one of their songs on loop that had the line "Don't fall asleep" over and over again during the last 4 hour stretch of my trip on the Greyhound because I was desperately tired. It was kind of funny.

Sometimes I get a flavor for Mindless Self Indulgence, although I usually hate them. It's weird.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 31, 2013)

Lady Gaga



Falaffel said:


> Parry Gripp.


Why? D:


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 31, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Lady Gaga
> 
> Why? D:



I get weird stares when i listen to Neon Pegasus D:


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

Retard-O-Bot

[video=youtube;2UnYJBXwRIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UnYJBXwRIo[/video]

I will never understand why I like these faggots so much.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;2D9t-pfmKQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D9t-pfmKQs[/video] Not that I like it, but when Watch it, I hope no one knows.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

And then there's Dave Remmler, of course.

[video=youtube;LDJvgjiF5VQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDJvgjiF5VQ[/video]


----------



## Namba (Aug 31, 2013)

I do every now and again enjoy Skrillex.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

And what's a guilty pleasure thread without a little System of a Down?

[video=youtube;jekTxx76drA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jekTxx76drA[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Aug 31, 2013)

Wait, somebody could be embarrassed they listen to SOAD?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Wait, somebody could be embarrassed they listen to SOAD?



They're fucking awesome, but their fanbase is horrible.

This is also why I am hesitant when admitting that I like Mindless Self Indulgence, or pretty much any other accessible mainstream band.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 31, 2013)

Saliva said:


> They're fucking awesome, but their fanbase is horrible.


This is kind of how I feel about Evanescence, except replacing "awesome" with "okay."
But their fanbase... Ugh. 
_UGH._


----------



## Conker (Aug 31, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I like Deathstars, but I don't hide that.
> 
> Usually the things would qualify aren't whole bands, but just single songs of theirs. Some examples are certain things by Linkin Park, Disturbed, Hoobastank, and shit I just basically listened to in high school.


I still listen to Linkin Park and Disturbed and don't bother to hide that. Fucking love both of those bands. I saw Disturbed live a few years ago and had a blast. I really, really want to see Linkin Park live, but I might have to jump a few states for that.

Kind of funny what some people might qualify as "guilty pleasures" or "bands that I'm embarrassed to listen to"


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 31, 2013)

I dunno, but this sounds like a boy band. I've heard not a single other song by them, but I LOVE this tune. I'm not ashamed, but I have this nagging feeling that I should be. I don't listen to too much music so I don't have anything else even remotely close to this. :I

[video=youtube;BiI-3uRfaSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiI-3uRfaSc[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 1, 2013)

Any, maybe a little slipknot, but I don't like it that much


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 1, 2013)

Nickelback has a couple good songs (possibly an album?) that get looked over because of how shitty they are overall. Dark Horse is the album that contains the decent songs: Burn it to the ground and S.E.X., might think of more later.


----------



## Icky (Sep 1, 2013)

Aside from various pony musics (which I don't even listen to much nowadays)? Maybe some Lady Gaga, if anything. I don't really know if deadmau5 is any music I should be ashamed of, and I do listen to Renard and his various aliases quite a bit.



Lastdirewolf said:


> Nickelback has a couple good songs (possibly an album?) that get looked over because of how shitty they are overall. Dark Horse is the album that contains the decent songs: Burn it to the ground and S.E.X., might think of more later.



Seconded. I do like more of their songs than I'd care to admit.


----------



## Conker (Sep 1, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Nickelback has a couple good songs (possibly an album?) that get looked over because of how shitty they are overall. Dark Horse is the album that contains the decent songs: Burn it to the ground and S.E.X., might think of more later.


That's my favorite album of theirs, though I have their discography. 

_Here and Now_ feels too manufactured, which I guess isn't off the mark since it's very much pop rock. The albums before that aren't quite as memorable as _Dark Horse_, so it's easy to overlook them, but _All the Right Reasons_ isn't bad by any means. Anything before that I tend to not bother with anymore.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 1, 2013)

sometimes I run into one direction songs, find them mildly entertaining, but then turn them off because I remember how fucking horrible the fanbase is.
I don't particularly like one direction, and the fanbase plus a sibling who is insane about them makes me not want to listen to them at all.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 1, 2013)

Pitbull
Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 1, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Pitbull
> Red Hot Chili Peppers.



I agree with pitbull being embarassing, but the Chili's they don't seem something anyone would be ashamed to admit. They've wrote some good tunes in their time.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 1, 2013)

I wouldn't say it embarrasses me but people find it weird/funny that i sometimes listen to classical music. I love epic sounding movie scores like Hans Zimmer's soundtrack to inception and Max Richter's Memoryhouse. A friend was playing through my most played at a house party once and some Max Richter came on which was quite awkward.


----------



## Conker (Sep 1, 2013)

Batsy said:


> sometimes I run into one direction songs, find them mildly entertaining, but then turn them off because I remember how fucking horrible the fanbase is.
> I don't particularly like one direction, and the fanbase plus a sibling who is insane about them makes me not want to listen to them at all.


I have a similar reaction to Hollywood Undead. I like some of their songs--wound up listening to all of their music and grabbing the three or so songs per CD that were good--but the fanbase to that band is fucking horrid. 

It's. Just. So. Fucking. Bad.

But the group puts on a good show live, and some of their tunes are pretty good. Take the good with the bad I suppose.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 1, 2013)

I like Social Distortion because they deliver all those cathartic emo lyrics without being a bunch of whiny screaming faggots about it.

[yt]_NWjehpGSO0[/yt]
[yt]oh8zcbC_Dcw[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2013)

This gentleman.


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 3, 2013)

I listen to Spanish music to help me improve on the language. 
The trouble is that most mainstream Spanish songs are cheesy as fuck. :c

[video=youtube;SVoNefPBoL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVoNefPBoL0[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

I get a lot of shit about liking Daft Punk of all things, but I can't say I'm embarrassed about it. Yet.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 3, 2013)

I can't say I'm embarrassed to listen to any bands. I'm mostly a metal guy, but I have no problem telling anyone that I totally dig the Backstreet Boys or that I absolutely love pop punk.


----------



## Saga (Sep 3, 2013)

I occasionally enjoy some Lady GaGa


----------



## JethroLerrael (Sep 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I get a lot of shit about liking Daft Punk of all things, but I can't say I'm embarrassed about it. Yet.


Anyone giving you shit about daft punk needs to get their head out of their ass. Even if you don't like them you have to respect what they have done for he electronic music scene. [/rant]

i listen to fresh prince (late 80's - mid 90's Will Smith) and THAT is embarrassing >.>


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 5, 2013)

Ace of Base


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 5, 2013)

JethroLerrael said:


> Anyone giving you shit about daft punk needs to get their head out of their ass. Even if you don't like them you have to respect what they have done for he electronic music scene. [/rant]



What have they done? They started a decade (give or take) after their genre existed, right? They neither created, nor improved their genre- They simply existed and came into notoriety ~15 years later <.<


----------



## JethroLerrael (Sep 5, 2013)

They reimagined the genre and gave it a mainstream direction. They made it accessible to the masses while keeping the core electronic dance sound that hardcore electronic music fans crave. They constantly reimagine and evolve their music and they  have a fair bit of musical talent, something many electronic artists can't claim (cough, black eyed peas, cough). I'm not saying they are the end all be all, but they are talented and damn fine at what they do.

On topic:  I still listen to blink-182 religiously


----------



## fonduemaster (Sep 5, 2013)

Any band which makes orchestral music. It just sounds amazing, and if anyone hear me listening to it I'd get teased for it for a long time. But I don't listen to all orchestral music from all bands, just a few songs from a particular group, or so.
im not actually joking, listen to how awesome this is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_-mpiP57-U


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 5, 2013)

Maroon 5 -_-; mostly Songs about Jane, but I'll listen to their newer tracks from time to time.


----------



## Echoshock (Sep 5, 2013)

McFly and Son of Dork. What? Don't look at me like that, they're cute! :3 link NSFW


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Imogen Heap.
> 
> [video=youtube;iqjWodek8ZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqjWodek8ZM[/video]
> 
> Fuck.



I love Imogen Heap! I'm not particularly embarrassed by it, though. Should I be? *suddenly self-conscious*
I wanna take this opportunity to say fuck Jason Derulo for making Whatcha Say.

Also, I will still listen to Creed every once in awhile. Human Clay was a solid album and Weathered had a few zingers.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> I love Imogen Heap! I'm not particularly embarrassed by it, though. Should I be? *suddenly self-conscious*



I dunno. To me her music is like the sonic equivalent of pure estrogen.


----------



## Yknups (Sep 12, 2013)

Spice Girls


----------



## Jags (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm into Metal/Post-Hardcore...but i LOVE 'Feel Like a Woman'. Such an catchy song. Shania Twain's other hits were good as well...


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2013)

Diablo Swing Orchestra

[video=youtube;4aKh19YVcJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aKh19YVcJo[/video]

I feel like people are ducking near the window judging me and waiting to pop out and call me a neckbeard.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 12, 2013)

Nickelback and Creed. Runs away...


----------



## Conker (Sep 12, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I'm into Metal/Post-Hardcore...but i LOVE 'Feel Like a Woman'. Such an catchy song. Shania Twain's other hits were good as well...


Shania Twain has some damned good songs.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 12, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I agree with pitbull being embarassing, but the Chili's they don't seem something anyone would be ashamed to admit. They've wrote some good tunes in their time.



...you're right. I was thinking of Black-Eyed Peas.

What the hell was I on? Oh, I was listening to them which decreased my IQ


----------



## Saga (Sep 12, 2013)

Odd Future gets a lot of shit because they come off as random and pointless, but the reason why it seems like that is because they try and write in riddles and paradoxes, if you know what to look for their music is actually clever. 
Not a band but fuck it.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 14, 2013)

I wouldn't say I'm embarrassed to listen to any bands, but some come close.

I still listen to Fall Out Boy when I'm feeling nostalgic. They used to be pretty much my favourite band, but that phase ended a while back.
As a side note, I dislike their latest album, but I still like all of their other stuff.

I should probably be embarrassed by listening to Skrillex occasionally too.

_And_ I'm totally not embarrassed by listening to Anamanaguchi, except for this song:
[video=youtube;aTBSQKh8teE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTBSQKh8teE[/video] 

The song promises to be an amazing, well produced, uber-catchy instrumental pop song, but 35 seconds in, the vocals come in and I end up hating the lyrics. 
I still listen to it anyways because it's so catchy, but it's embarrassing.



Saliva said:


> Diablo Swing Orchestra
> 
> I feel like people are ducking near the window judging me and waiting to pop out and call me a neckbeard.



Seriously? You're embarrassed to listen to Diablo Swing Orchestra?
They're such a neat band.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 15, 2013)

Anything Adult Contemporary is embarrassing to listen to but you can't help but feel all is right with the world when you listen to it. Joey Scarbury's "Walking on Air" actually is a pretty uplifting song, even if it is covered in '80s cheese and I like Randy Stonehill as well, even if most people label him as a CCM artist. Sometimes, you just need a little Adult Contemporary as a "comfort food", even though there's better stuff out there. My heart goes out to all the parents who have to listen to emo because their kids are into it.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

SKRILL. I actually turn it down if I enter a populated area.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 23, 2013)

*Macklemore.* I keep catching myself singing the lyrics to thrift shop.


----------



## Yknups (Sep 29, 2013)

Sugababes

John Mayer


----------



## electricfennec (Sep 29, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold, and Every dubstep artist.


----------



## Namba (Sep 30, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> *Macklemore.* I keep catching myself singing the lyrics to thrift shop.


There's no shame in that.


----------

